

Facebook Clarifies Rules on What It Bans and Why - kanamekun
http://www.nytimes.com/blogs/bits/2015/03/16/facebook-explains-what-it-bans-and-why/

======
Zuider
Page not found. Article pulled?

~~~
mariuolo
[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/03/16/facebook-
explains-w...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/03/16/facebook-explains-
what-it-bans-and-why/?rref=technology)

~~~
Zuider
Thanks.

